# Need some help on submitting files



## blackedsoul (Mar 9, 2010)

I would like to post some poetry onto FA. The problem is, I have Microsoft Word 2007 and the files from that are unaccepted and now I have no Idea how to post this stuff. Will someone please tell me a way to post some of this stuff onto FA. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank You.:grin:


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 9, 2010)

Just copy and paste it into notepad (for TXT) or just save as TXT through Word. In either case, while you are in the process of saving it look for something called "Encoding". Make sure to change it to "UTF-8".


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 10, 2010)

It's saving it as .docx, because that's the default for Word 2007.  Go to Save As and find a file type FA accepts instead (.doc, .rtf, .txt), save it under that file type, and it'll upload.  Doesn't necessarily have to be .txt, though you'll get more readers that way, since the reader doesn't have to download it to see it.
.docx is the dumbest file type ever, actually.  You only use it if you employ the fancy formatting techniques available in Word 2007, like being able to mark up a page with a red pen tool, things like that.  Otherwise it's exactly like .doc.


----------



## panzergulo (Mar 10, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45373

With a bit of investigation or the right use of search you might have even found the thread that can have just the right answers for your question. I'm feeling really useful now, you know?

Okay, bad humor aside... OP, hopefully you get your software doing the tricks you want it to do. Mister L.R. has already given pretty much what you need, anyway. Computers aren't that difficult, after all.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 13, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's saving it as .docx, because that's the default for Word 2007.  Go to Save As and find a file type FA accepts instead (.doc, .rtf, .txt), save it under that file type, and it'll upload.  Doesn't necessarily have to be .txt, though you'll get more readers that way, since the reader doesn't have to download it to see it.
> .docx is the dumbest file type ever, actually.  You only use it if you employ the fancy formatting techniques available in Word 2007, like being able to mark up a page with a red pen tool, things like that.  Otherwise it's exactly like .doc.


Thanks


----------

